# Napoleons babies!!



## pooka dotted

Alright so as most of you know, napoleon had 5 babies. Sadly one little male didn't make it because he found his way out of the nest in the wee hours of the morning and past over. Rest in peace little guy. As for the other four, (two males two females) They are doing well! two of them have their eyes opened and only one curls up into a ball when I pick him up. The others never curl up. He uncurls after a few second though so I know all of them will turn out awesome. The little guy is already huffing and popping at me when I first pick him up. And he's always hiding under his visor or under the rest of the babies... (Another Snarf?) Anyways i'm gonna post pictures of them tomorrow when I do my daily routine of coaxing momma out with mealworms and holding the babies for a few seconds each. I talk to her so she knows im coming and instantly pokes her head out as if to say (Where's the bloody meal worms? Mealworms first THEN i'll come out) Hahaha Just wanted to let you know the rest are doing so so well


----------



## MissC

Is he seeking out camo fleece...if, so, they're definitely related. Little rotters. :twisted:

EDIT: Where are the pictures, hhhhmmmm?


----------



## pooka dotted

Tommorow I promise!! I just finished baking lasagna and making potato leek soup so my hands and arms probably smell like all kinds of things. I washed them with soap but I can still smell traces of scent. So i'll wait till tommorow. As soon as I get the pictures I will post them


----------



## LarryT

So glad they are all doing well!  And sorry about the little male.  
Umm lasagna  i'm on my way! :lol:


----------



## PJM

So glad they're doing well & can't wait to see those baby pictures!


----------



## pooka dotted

HERE THEY ARE EVERYBODY!! I took alot quickly. Only some worked out cause I didn't use a flash. I also had the room darker than in the pictures but I edited them so that they were lighter. ENJOY  there's two girls and two boys.


----------



## E-Che & Tonja

OHHHH!!!! SOOOO CUTE!!!! Dont make me want another Hedge!!! but it is to late now...... :lol: You should pe a proud hedge grandma they are all so sweet looking!!

Megan


----------



## amber.vroman

Oh too cute! My baby was born on Jan. 6th and the breeder isn't going to photograph them until this sunday, but now I have an idea of how tiny my hedgie might be.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## haleylove

So sweet!  You're a lucky lady!


----------



## susanaproenca

They are SO CUTE!! I might have to hedgie-nap one!


----------



## MissC

TOO MUCH CUTENESS!!! TOO MUCH!!!

They are soooooooooooo sweet and so teeny.

Thanks for sharing...<sigh>...


----------



## Sarahg

Omg, beautiful! Is there anything better than baby hedgehogs?


----------



## PJM

*Squeel!!* They are so precious!! So amazingly adorable! Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## HedgehogsAnonymous

OMG THEY'RE ADORABLE!!!!


----------



## Hedgehog Grove

Just gorgeous


----------



## tie-dye hedgie

Oh my goodness!!! They are all so precious! Thank you very much for sharing!


----------



## MissC

Sarahg said:


> Omg, beautiful! Is there anything better than baby hedgehogs?


Nope.


----------



## wrigley

Congratulations! They are beautiful! they look so big and healthy. Nice job!


----------



## Hedgieonboard

They are adorable beyond words


----------



## LarryT

Adorable!  Good job!!


----------



## Nancy

Adorable babies.


----------



## pooka dotted

Thank you everybody  The funny thing is that even after only holding them for a few seconds these past few days, I can already tell them all apart. Female runt (She's out first and running around) other female (always second out, shes the biggest) other male (Little smaller takes awhile to come out but he LOVES to lick fingers. Snarf Jr. (Only comes out with his visor down, and has already learned to puff, and pop...and always does it when i pick him up LOL) I scold him when I pick him up too "Oh I have heard of your kind you silly little .. 'pop hiss' Oh you little brat, Snarf would be so proud. Just come out and see.. 'pop hiss hiss' ...me Fine ill put you down and wait for you. 'hiss hiss.....pop.....hisss' Ah about time you came (curls back into a ball) .....out...


----------



## MissC

pooka dotted said:


> Snarf Jr. (Only comes out with his visor down, and has already learned to puff, and pop...and always does it when i pick him up LOL) I scold him when I pick him up too "Oh I have heard of your kind you silly little .. 'pop hiss' Oh you little brat, Snarf would be so proud. Just come out and see.. 'pop hiss hiss' ...me Fine ill put you down and wait for you. 'hiss hiss.....pop.....hisss' Ah about time you came (curls back into a ball) .....out...


I have a tear in my eye. We're a very proud household.


----------



## pooka dotted

Hahaha well at least I can join the grumpy hedgehog forum for awhile till he goes to a new home


----------



## Quilled1

You'd better have them numbered 'cuz I waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaantz!!! :shock:


----------



## pooka dotted

Hahahaha I DO have them numbered. They're so funny, every day i hold them for a bit and they just make me smile so soooo much.


----------



## RalphsMum

*speechlessly in awe of the amount of cute and adorable*

RIP to the lil guy who didn't make it.


----------



## Rosalia

Very cute pictures & hedgehogs! =]


----------



## MissC

POOKA!!!

NO MORE PICS OR POSTS ABOUT BABIES FROM YOU!!!

THAT'S IT!!! NO MORE CUTENESS OR WARM FUZZIES OR ANYTHING BABY-RELATED!

I...CAN...NOT...TAKE...ANY...MORE...
unless, of course, I get a baby, in which case you can go on and on cuz I sure will be...

BUT UNTIL THEN...CUT THE CUTENESS!!!
I MEAN IT!!! DON"T MAKE ME COME OVER THERE!!!
oh...wait...I could pick up a baby while I'm there...that'd be awesome...they sound so cute and ador....AAAAACCCCCCCKKKKKKK!!!!!!!

Edit: And I just checked...I can be there in 6 hours...7, tops...


----------



## pooka dotted

MissC... wanna know how evil I am??

...

MUAHAHHA


























































































...That's how evil I am :lol: :twisted:


----------



## MissC

You are too evil for words.
:shock: 
Where the frick are my car keys???
See you in 6 hours, chickie. :twisted:


----------



## pooka dotted

Tehehehe, I'm making lasagna so it'll be warm still by the time you get here. Careful roads are slippery


----------



## firephoenixla

Awe! I love the first picture of the hedgie-ball! SOOO CUTE!!


----------



## tie-dye hedgie

I love, love, love the first two when they are in a ball!!!!


----------



## PJM

Pooka-diddy! You have some amazingly adorable babies there! I'm with Tie-Dye - LOVE those first 2 pictures!! 
But you don't wanna rile MissC up too much... :?


----------



## pooka dotted

Hehe I know, I'm just a bit of a pixie sometimes


----------



## Quilled1

I loooove how it looks like their bodies are too big for them...


----------



## MissC

PJM said:


> But you don't wanna rile MissC up too much... :?


BUH-WAH-HA-HA-HA!

:twisted:


----------



## suwanee

THIS!! Now that's the way to do Camo!

Those are the most precious little fluff balls...er....spike balls - ever. Thanks for the smiles!


----------



## MissC

suwanee said:


> THIS!! Now that's the way to do Camo!
> 
> Those are the most precious little fluff balls...er....spike balls - ever. Thanks for the smiles!


Holy crap!!! I thought she was a lousy photographer and took a pic of her carpet! :lol: :roll:


----------



## PJM

suwanee said:


> THIS!! Now that's the way to do Camo!
> 
> Those are the most precious little fluff balls...er....spike balls - ever. Thanks for the smiles!


Wow! :lol:


----------



## tie-dye hedgie

I only saw the blurry hedgie and not the other two, really good camo!!!


----------



## pooka dotted

Hahaha Yea I was pretty amazed by that photo so I made sure to put it up this time. they blend into my carpet too well.


----------



## Quilled1

So what _are_ you going to do with them? Sell 'em (when they are of weening age of course)? Keep one or two?  Or all of them???


----------



## pooka dotted

I would like to keep one, i'm going to sell the rest. Although I'm having second thoughts about keeping one. I know i'd be a good home for him or her "whichever is the last one not to be picked" but if somebody proves to me that they are committed I might sell them all. They're just so darn cute. And they grow so bloody fast. Yesterday a bit of fur, today ALL of them are fuzzy lol


----------



## Needlenose

pooka dotted said:


> Snarf Jr. (Only comes out with his visor down, and has already learned to puff, and pop...and always does it when i pick him up LOL) I scold him when I pick him up too "Oh I have heard of your kind you silly little .. 'pop hiss' Oh you little brat, Snarf would be so proud. Just come out and see.. 'pop hiss hiss' ...me Fine ill put you down and wait for you. 'hiss hiss.....pop.....hisss' Ah about time you came (curls back into a ball) .....out...


(Looks at Widget) Umm Widg...have you been...out...visiting with the ladies at all?

Widget: HISSSSS.....

:? hmm...ok.....Hope we don't need a DNA test.... :|


----------



## MissC

Needlenose said:


> :? hmm...ok.....Hope we don't need a DNA test.... :|


 :lol:


----------



## pooka dotted

We'll all have to go onto the Maury show. :roll: 

Widget ... you ARE the father! LOL


----------



## Needlenose

Eww I just got a horrible mental image of Widget jumping around flinging profanity and poor grammar at a TV studio audience... :?


----------



## pooka dotted

I just got a vision of Napoleon screaming at him and pointing a hedgie paw going 

"I'M A HUNDRED AND TEN PERCENT SURE"

-Facepalm-


----------



## ThePliny

'Today on Maury...'Whose your hedgiebabies Daddy???'
So much tiny hoglet cuteness! gah!


----------



## pooka dotted

Here are some new pictures I thought i'd share 

Napoleon happy eating kibbles 








Now the BABIES 
Grumpy boy








Little girl 








The boys together :roll: Cheese!
















Little boy
































Sweet little runt








Grumpy boy with a fluff on his head :roll: 








Grumpy boy after I took the fluff off


----------



## PJM

Oh My! How can you stand so much cuteness at one time?? I think I may explode! They are so precious!! Please, for the love of all that's good, don't let MissC see this! I just love the little boy on his back. Such a soft looking tummy.
*sigh*


----------



## MissC

PJM said:


> Oh My! How can you stand so much cuteness at one time?? I think I may explode! They are so precious!! Please, for the love of all that's good, don't let MissC see this! I just love the little boy on his back. Such a soft looking tummy.
> *sigh*


Too late. :twisted:

The CQ just keeps on climbing... :lol:


----------



## suwanee

This is freakin hilarious! What kind of hedgie joke are they sharing, do you think?

Thanks & keep the pictures coming!


----------



## MissC

STOP. IT. RIGHT. NOW.
Enough.
The CQ has been far exceeded this week.


----------



## pooka dotted

I have no idea but it DOES look pretty hilarious :roll: 
As soon as I saw that picture I was so happy I captured it that I put all the babies back and put the pictures on my computer right away... keep in mind that it the grumpy boy so maybe... maybe he finally figured out a plan to get me while im sleeping :shock:


----------



## Killer quills

You just had to do this to us didn't you. 

Grrrr. 

The only thing saving me is that you are so far away from me. It's the only good/bad part about this situation. 

I said, "oh no!" at work and my husband looked at me and immediately said, "NO."

Ugh.


----------



## Hedgieonboard

Those are wayyyyyy to cute :lol: It really does look like they are sharing a joke and having a good laugh about it. Why do hedgies have to be so lovable


----------



## pooka dotted

Killer quills said:


> You just had to do this to us didn't you.
> 
> Grrrr.
> 
> The only thing saving me is that you are so far away from me. It's the only good/bad part about this situation.
> 
> I said, "oh no!" at work and my husband looked at me and immediately said, "NO."
> 
> Ugh.


Hahaha that seems to be the only reason i'm not being overrun by hedgienappers  I'm too far away hehehe


----------



## MissC

pooka dotted said:


> Hahaha that seems to be the only reason i'm not being overrun by hedgienappers  I'm too far away hehehe


You're not THAT far away from ME, chickie. :twisted:


----------



## pooka dotted

True true... but that means you'd have to come HERE  In 6 hours I could be longggg gone


----------



## pooka dotted

Well... they're doing good I checked on them and the babies became restless when they smelled me. two came out and one just walked to the kibble dish... So I took them out and took the time for some pictures


----------



## pooka dotted




----------



## PJM

*Gawwww!* So cute!! I'm in love with the last 2 pictures. I love how (s)he looks like (s)he has really big bushy eyebrows. So cute!!! Ahhhhhhh!!!


----------



## pooka dotted

That's the sweet little boy  he's a sweetie.


----------



## Nebular

They're so cute! I love the little one standing ON the food. Not quite sure of the logic behind it, but I think questioning anything a hedgehog does is just a futile effort. :lol:


----------



## pooka dotted

Actually that's how ALL the babies eat.. Why? I'm not sure... they can reach the food in the bowl just fine. They're all just weirdos  I have a house full of weirdos :roll:


----------



## MissC

OMG. :shock: 
What did I say about posting pics of these babies? hhhmmm ??? What did I say? :twisted: 

Let's see...Valentine's AND B'day this month...hhhmmm...

You are evil incarnate. You know that, right? :twisted:


----------



## RalphsMum

oh lordy, those lil ones are just too darned cute for words...

shhhh....listen.....
I do believe that is the sound of keys rattling, footsteps running, truck engine starting and MissC's truck tires screeching off in your direction Pooka...


----------



## pooka dotted

:shock:


----------



## haleylove

Run Pooka, run!


----------



## MissC

sssshhhh...don't tell her...I am almost at the border...

EDIT: k...I can't stand it. Which one is Snarf Jr??? <sigh>


----------



## Quilled1

MissC said:


> sssshhhh...don't tell her...I am almost at the border...
> 
> EDIT: k...I can't stand it. Which one is Snarf Jr??? <sigh>


Put a camo-hedgie bag in front of 'em and see which one goes for it.


----------



## MissC

Quilled1 said:


> MissC said:
> 
> 
> 
> sssshhhh...don't tell her...I am almost at the border...
> 
> EDIT: k...I can't stand it. Which one is Snarf Jr??? <sigh>
> 
> 
> 
> Put a camo-hedgie bag in front of 'em and see which one goes for it.
Click to expand...

 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## RalphsMum

Quilled1 said:


> MissC said:
> 
> 
> 
> sssshhhh...don't tell her...I am almost at the border...
> 
> EDIT: k...I can't stand it. Which one is Snarf Jr??? <sigh>
> 
> 
> 
> Put a camo-hedgie bag in front of 'em and see which one goes for it.
Click to expand...

Nice! :lol: :lol:


----------



## pooka dotted

Fa la la laaaaa..... :twisted:


----------



## MissC

<sigh>
Are you sure? He looks pretty innocent & angelic to me. :?


----------



## pooka dotted

.... :shock:

*Runs like *****


----------



## MissC

Gawd he's a cutie. He'd look perfect in this new cage I'm about to build.


----------



## pooka dotted

First picture in my second post of pictures is him lol He's elusive and likes to keep his visor down lots but if he sees the tweezers I use to feed mealies with he's out in a fraction of a second. He's also the one with the visor down in the picture with all of them.


----------



## RalphsMum

STOP with the pics already!!! *gasp* I canna take no more! :lol: 

You got me feeling hedgie-broody now :?


----------



## MissC

pooka dotted said:


> He's also the one with the visor down in the picture with all of them.


Yeah, I kinda figured that was him :roll: All he's missing is a camo security bag.


----------



## pooka dotted

MissC said:


> pooka dotted said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's also the one with the visor down in the picture with all of them.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I kinda figured that was him :roll: All he's missing is a camo security bag.
Click to expand...

And the ability to do burrito impressions. :roll:


----------



## Quilled1

All this baby-ness makes me want to go up to my BF and say loudly,
"Honey, I want a baby!"
[wait for the shock factor]
"A _hedgehog_ baby."


----------



## pooka dotted

BAHHA do it! my bf would just be like.. "Kay" *Big smile* :roll:


----------



## MissC

RalphsMum said:


> STOP with the pics already!!! *gasp* I canna take no more! :lol:
> 
> You got me feeling hedgie-broody now :?


'zactly...no...more...cuteness...

I've been eyeing poor Snarf's corner wondering how much he'd mind giving up half his space for a baby... :roll:


----------



## zorropirate

Yeah, that video was priceless!! MUNCH MUNCH MUNCH!!


----------



## shetland

Just wonderful!


----------



## Hedgehog Grove

So...they are gorgeous lol


MissC - So when are you getting one of Pooka's babies? You know you wanna, you can't resist those gorgeous little faces and of course there will be one needing a home since Pooka has Fuzzy Wuzzy now. hehehe

I think Snarf would be fine with giving up a little space for the baby.


----------



## pooka dotted

PapilionRu said:


> So...they are gorgeous lol
> 
> MissC - So when are you getting one of Pooka's babies? You know you wanna, you can't resist those gorgeous little faces and of course there will be one needing a home since Pooka has Fuzzy Wuzzy now. hehehe
> 
> I think Snarf would be fine with giving up a little space for the baby.


Agreed!


----------



## haleylove

Everyone knows MissC won't be able to resist. :roll:


----------



## MissC

Quit it.
All of you. 
It's hard enough to resist those little faces and that **** pooka...naming one after Snarf...
<sigh>
Where the bloody H*** did I put my resolve??? 
:roll:


----------



## Bee

No one could resist those babies ! IF i didnt live in another country, or on the complete opposite side of the continent all the way down here in florida, i would make my way to pooka's house and commit a hedgienapping ! but all odds are against me <sigh>


----------



## MissC

Bee said:


> No one could resist those babies ! IF i didnt live in another country, or on the complete opposite side of the continent all the way down here in florida, i would make my way to pooka's house and commit a hedgienapping ! but all odds are against me <sigh>


Well, maybe when I hedgie-nap Snarf Jr, I can grab one for you. I've always wanted to see Florida...'specially today -20 here (-4 American I think?). D'ya want a boy or girl?


----------



## Bee

MissC said:


> Bee said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one could resist those babies ! IF i didnt live in another country, or on the complete opposite side of the continent all the way down here in florida, i would make my way to pooka's house and commit a hedgienapping ! but all odds are against me <sigh>
> 
> 
> 
> Well, maybe when I hedgie-nap Snarf Jr, I can grab one for you. I've always wanted to see Florida...'specially today -20 here (-4 American I think?). D'ya want a boy or girl?
Click to expand...

 :shock: i dont even know what weather like that feels like (i have never even seen snow). Youre more than welcome to come especially with a hedgie baby and weather like that! Im sure you would enjoy it down here it is 74 , 23C i believe, which is considered cooler weather for us. It will be back to 80(26C) by friday

boy or girl doesnt matter, I imagine one must be quick in situations like those :lol:.


----------



## pooka dotted

Hahahha plotting I see. Well it's a great plan but you forgot something  

You don't know where my live is! hehehehe


----------



## pooka dotted

Hahahha plotting I see. Well it's a great plan but you forgot something  

You don't know where my live is! hehehehe


----------



## Sela

They're soooooo cute! I just had to show my dad a bunch of these pictures, you're making me want another hoglet.


----------



## Bee

pooka dotted said:


> Hahahha plotting I see. Well it's a great plan but you forgot something
> 
> You don't know where my live is! hehehehe


  YOURE RIGHT!! but thats a small obstacle to overcome. For a little baby its totaly worth it !


----------



## pooka dotted

Sela: Aw that's cute  Yea they are pretty adorable.. Till they poop all over when I take them out :roll: 

Bee: ALAS! It IS quite the obstacle....but... if there's a will THERE IS A WAY! Or...y'know..you could just ask and come pick them up  :lol:


----------



## Bee

if i wasnt so far . it takes me almost 10 hours just to get out of my state then i have the rest of the country left to go. So i figure its easier to tempt MissC with my nice warm weather :lol:


----------



## MissC

Actually, pooka, after hearing about someone languishing in 80 degree heat and has never seen snow :shock: , I think maybe she should come up here. I don't know 'bout you but I am surrounded by the crap! And it warmed up here, too!!! It's only -10 now (14 US). Woo hoo. :roll:


----------



## pooka dotted

Yea.. i'm supposed to be in a desert (go figure) and I have 6-8 inches... desert pff that's canada for you. I also agree that she should come up here. You don't always gotta drive  you could take a planeee


----------



## Bee

i have been to canada once but it was summer and i saw no snow  . I might just have to make another trip !


----------



## Sarahg

MissC said:


> I don't know 'bout you but I am surrounded by the crap! And it warmed up here, too!!! It's only -10 now (14 US). Woo hoo. :roll:


I feel your pain MissC. We've gotten tons of snow this winter, and with the windchill today is -25 (that's -31 C) :shock:


----------



## MissC

Okay...it's settled. You get yourself to Calgary. I will pick you up and we'll tour around the majestic stupid mountains. I will even let you experience the 'thrill' of driving on snow and ice covered roads! You lucky girl!!

You'll meet Snarf in Canmore (I live in a postcard or so I'm told :roll: ). We'll drink real beer, since you can't get it down there, then have Canadian back bacon for breakfast and make our way to Kamloops (we'll stop in Sicamous cuz I like to say Sicamous...Sicamous) and of course, we'll stop at EVERY Tim Horton's on the way and have a double-double. When we get to Kamloops, we'll ask the first person we see if they know someone who has a bunch of hedgies. Then with address & phone number in hand, we'll head to pooka's and steal us some hedgies. Sounds good, eh? 

EDIT: I forgot! I bet you've never made a snow angel!!! Pooka and I will show you how... :twisted:


----------



## pooka dotted

Don't forget the TIM BITS!! D:


----------



## MissC

pooka dotted said:


> Don't forget the TIM BITS!! D:


Yes, of course...how could I forget? tsk tsk

Bet we'd kick her butt in a snowball fight. :twisted:

She's. never. seen. snow.

NO ONE should be that lucky.


----------



## pooka dotted

I'm a master snowball fighter. Also, at my grammas farm when it gets REAL cold... I have horse poo fights. They're the perfect size and hard as hockey pucks  :lol: 

I make an igloo every year too  Make sure to put holes in the walls to keep the beer cold


----------



## MissC

pooka dotted said:


> I'm a master snowball fighter. Also, at my grammas farm when it gets REAL cold... I have horse poo fights. They're the perfect size and hard as hockey pucks  :lol:
> 
> I make an igloo every year too  Make sure to put holes in the walls to keep the beer cold


I LOVE horse crap flinging!!! But you're right - you may as well be hurtling rocks...sheesh...

You're a good ******* Canadian girl. We're a big club.


----------



## pooka dotted

We're pretty much the standard breed here. Lol with every post I like you more n more MissC. Birds of a feather if I do say so myself


----------



## RalphsMum

:shock: never seen snow :shock: 

Whoa!

hey! If there's drinking in Canmore to be done...i'm there! Can we do the Grizzly Paw, huh? huh? Can we?  

:shock: never seen snow :shock: 

I just can't imagine! :?


----------



## Bee

I get to meet Snarf, get a hedgie and tour canada, the right way this time ( i was forced to go with my parents and all we saw was niagra falls and a few other places i cant remember). I have NO CLUE what Tim Bits or Tim Horton's is but anything double-double must be good,and you can never go wrong with bacon and good beer! MissC i say you have planned an awesome trip  ! just need to pack my bags and im out the door.



MissC said:


> pooka dotted said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a master snowball fighter. Also, at my grammas farm when it gets REAL cold... I have horse poo fights. They're the perfect size and hard as hockey pucks  :lol:
> 
> I make an igloo every year too  Make sure to put holes in the walls to keep the beer cold
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE horse crap flinging!!! But you're right - you may as well be hurtling rocks...sheesh...
> 
> You're a good ******* Canadian girl. We're a big club.
Click to expand...

I will have to try and hold my own, though i will probably fail miserably in a snowball fight, but it sounds like fun !There is no horse poo flinging here its never cold enough, even on my cousins farm in northern florida, its just mush.


----------



## MissC

K, Bee...you're in! We'll bring fill the back of my truck (that's what you'll be driving on our tour) with beer for pooka's. When she's outside making snow angels in her PJs, we'll grab the hedgies...technically, it's stealing not kidnapping, as we have no intentions of returning them. Small difference, maybe, but lighter prison sentence.  

Just let me know when you're landing so I can meet your flight. And...um...bring ALL of your clothes with you. We will teach you about a Canadian custom known as 'layering'. :roll: 

I'll give you a parka, mukluks and a toque. You'll need 'em.


----------



## Hedgehog Grove

LMAO

But now on a serious note lol MissC....Are you going to get one?


----------



## MissC

PapilionRu said:


> LMAO
> 
> But now on a serious note lol MissC....Are you going to get one?


<sigh>
I have a feeling you're not talking about a double-double... 

Would love another one...it's just the lack of space and $$$ that's stopping me...<sigh>...still thinking about it...<sigh>


----------



## pooka dotted

And i'll make us all some flap jacks for breakfast, with REAL maple syrup.. not that aunt jamima crap :roll: And for dinner we can make drunk chicken


----------



## Bee

bacon, beer, double doubles (whatever they are) real syrup, flap jacks, snow, and hedgie babies. i may actually have to make this trip. :shock:


----------



## pooka dotted

Yayyyyyyyy please


----------



## MissC

YES YES YES!!! ROAD TRIP!!!

Bee...if we tell you any details, it won't be a surprise...

Come visit us!!! Flap jacks with REAL maple syrup and I make kick ass bacon pancakes...OMG!!! TO DIE FOR. And drunk chicken....mmmmmmm.....nothing like eating a chicken who's had a beer can stuffed up his... :roll:


----------



## Quilled1

Oh Tim Horton's, that was one of the highlights of my high school band trip to Montreal. Though I'm not sure whether they had 'double-doubles'.

Us Wisconsonians have to layer too. It's -13C here (not as bad as up there, but we do have that 2 feet of snow from last week's blizzard).


----------



## ThePliny

Wait for Pliny and I! I totally need a double-double (mmmmmm so much sugar). And Percy can provide uber frozen horse poop for flinging (given that he is a behemoth of a horse). Ohhh we can get fudge in Banff and ridiculous tacky souvenirs. I love ridiculously tacky souvenirs. Don't forget the sledding, there has to be sledding involved. A crazy carpet, or a retro GT snowracer.


----------



## pooka dotted

I use those boogie boards with the handles, and put my snowboard wax on it... oh my god does it ever FLY. What kind of horse do you have?? I'm assuming a draft breed of some kind? I have a horse too and his PILES of poo are big, but the poos themselves are about the size of two tim bits.


----------



## Bee

You guys have me convinced im on the first flight outta here !!!!!


----------



## haleylove

Heyyy! I wanna come.
I mean, I'm up to my knees in snow here, but the Canadian delicacies sound wonderful.


----------



## Quilled1

haleylove said:


> Heyyy! I wanna come.
> I mean, I'm up to my knees in snow here, but the Canadian delicacies sound wonderful.


There are many great things from Canada, among them my 2 most favorite things in the whole wide world: Stargate (and all it's wonderful Canadian actors) and Rush.

.....okay pooka's babies make 3


----------



## Nebular

Quilled1 said:


> There are many great things from Canada, among them my 2 most favorite things in the whole wide world: Stargate (and all it's wonderful Canadian actors) and Rush.
> 
> .....okay pooka's babies make 3


So if someone were to make a Stargate episode cast entirely with pooka's babies with Rush providing the soundtrack, your head would explode from the sheer awesomeness?


----------



## Quilled1

Nebular said:


> Quilled1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are many great things from Canada, among them my 2 most favorite things in the whole wide world: Stargate (and all it's wonderful Canadian actors) and Rush.
> 
> .....okay pooka's babies make 3
> 
> 
> 
> So if someone were to make a Stargate episode cast entirely with pooka's babies with Rush providing the soundtrack, your head would explode from the sheer awesomeness?
Click to expand...

 :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: 
[my head a-splode]
It's okay, I died happy :mrgreen:


----------



## MissC

Nebular said:


> So if someone were to make a Stargate episode cast entirely with pooka's babies with Rush providing the soundtrack, your head would explode from the sheer awesomeness?


 :shock: 
I can't get the picture of Piggy Pete swooning to Geddy Lee singing "Closer to the Heart" while eating back bacon with Maple Syrup and swigging Molson out of my head.
:shock:


----------



## Quilled1

MissC said:


> Nebular said:
> 
> 
> 
> So if someone were to make a Stargate episode cast entirely with pooka's babies with Rush providing the soundtrack, your head would explode from the sheer awesomeness?
> 
> 
> 
> :shock:
> I can't get the picture of Piggy Pete swooning to Geddy Lee singing "Closer to the Heart" while eating back bacon with Maple Syrup and swigging Molson out of my head.
> :shock:
Click to expand...

Great, thanks, now I can't get the image of pooka's babies playing Tom Sawyer.


----------



## MissC

Quilled1 said:


> Great, thanks, now I can't get the image of pooka's babies playing Tom Sawyer.


"Tom Sawyer" = worst earworm EVER :evil:

And everyone knows The Hip is a waaaaaaaaay better band...


----------



## Quilled1

MissC said:


> And everyone knows The Hip is a waaaaaaaaay better band...


well I may have to check them out then.


----------



## MissC

Quilled1 said:


> MissC said:
> 
> 
> 
> And everyone knows The Hip is a waaaaaaaaay better band...
> 
> 
> 
> well I may have to check them out then.
Click to expand...

Do it, sister! We'll play nothing but The Hip & Rush on our road trip.


----------



## pooka dotted

AND GARTH BROOKS. If we're eating drunk chicken..there better be some brooks in there...


----------



## Bee

pooka dotted said:


> AND GARTH BROOKS. If we're eating drunk chicken..there better be some brooks in there...


im with pooka ! there must be some Garth Brooks !!!


----------



## MissC

Bee said:


> pooka dotted said:
> 
> 
> 
> AND GARTH BROOKS. If we're eating drunk chicken..there better be some brooks in there...
> 
> 
> 
> im with pooka ! there must be some Garth Brooks !!!
Click to expand...

Alright...alright...but that's as country as I get.

Bee...are you secretly a *******? You jumped all over a road trip up to the snow-covered frozen tundra to swig beer and flapjacks with two crazy women who live for snowball fights and igloos...methinks you are more Canadian than you think.


----------



## Bee

MissC said:


> Bee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pooka dotted said:
> 
> 
> 
> AND GARTH BROOKS. If we're eating drunk chicken..there better be some brooks in there...
> 
> 
> 
> im with pooka ! there must be some Garth Brooks !!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Alright...alright...but that's as country as I get.
> 
> Bee...are you secretly a *******? You jumped all over a road trip up to the snow-covered frozen tundra to swig beer and flapjacks with two crazy women who live for snowball fights and igloos...methinks you are more Canadian than you think.
Click to expand...

 :lol: im a little country at heart. i live in a city where the beach is 20mins away but there are also small farms 20 mins in the other direction! my cousin has 5 horses that used to be in miami where i live and we rode them almost everyday. they now live in norhtern florida on her 16 acre farm where we have more space to ride. when i was younger i road mud buggies(an over sized open air truck) with my dad and his buddies, now i play in mud in jeeps and atvs. We have no snow so we sling mud and drive oversized vehicles through it. 

so guess you could say im kind of a ******* !


----------



## rivoli256

can i come? born in TN, lived in MI & GA...LURVE horses & can fling all sorts of crap...beer is great...adore road trips (got 5 out of 6 hedgies via X-country road adventure!)....PLEASE! Bee can hoof it up to VA first & then we'll set out. i have sleeping bags! i could be persuaded to bring Henry for those of you who have never seen an Egyptian Long Eared. do i have to beg? or can i just muck a stall or clean a wheel or something? :lol:


----------



## MissC

EVERYONE is welcome!!!

We have a LOT of space up here. Granted it's covered in three feet of snow for 8 months of the year...but still...and yes, bring your hedgie!!! We just need to have co-ed pet areas...just in case...this could be a very ironic trip if we end up with a bunch more babies... :? 

Bee...please don't tell anyone in Canada you live 20 minutes from the beach and 70 degress is 'unseasonably cool'? K? Just for your own safety...talking to a Canadian of beaches when it's -40 is just tempting fate. Our murder rate here is very very low but we have a LOT of 'hunting accidents'. :shock: We'll tell everyone you're so tan and healthy looking cuz you 'fake & bake'.


----------



## pooka dotted

Bahahaha fake n bake. My mom used to fake n bake. OMG EGYPTIAN LONG EARED so jealous. Please please pleaaaaaaaaase bring him. I'll go get some more caging crap and make stalls in my living room "Which is abnormally huge btw." yea yea no beach mentioning, they'll think something is up. Canadians are like.... well we're like the majestic moose in the way they we're pretty layed back, bub we're also pretty sensitive on the beach subject.  We only get to swim in the water 2 months out of the year... and even then it can and usually is still a little chilly. Though some of us are freaks and do polar bear swims :roll: still though.. I would like to meet an Egyptian long eared... So does Napoleon  LOL joking.. I do not run a NURSERY


----------



## MissC

pooka dotted said:


> LOL joking.. I do not run a NURSERY


ppppfffttt...that's what YOU think. :roll:


----------



## Bee

:shock: i would love to see an egyptian long eared !!! this trip started as a hedgie napping and has turned into a full blown canadian adventure! hahaha hunting accidents and fake and bake :lol: my lips are seal i value my life and would wish it to not be my last trip to Canada! 

You all are more than welcome to come down here and escape the cold !i cant promise real maple syrup or horse poo flinging but we have the ocean and sun for you and your hedgies!! after i get to see snow of course


----------



## pooka dotted

MissC said:


> pooka dotted said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL joking.. I do not run a NURSERY
> 
> 
> 
> ppppfffttt...that's what YOU think. :roll:
Click to expand...

I know  I'm being swallowed alive by hedgehogs lol


----------



## Bee

pooka dotted said:


> MissC said:
> 
> 
> 
> [quote="pooka dotted":nbnl06yh] LOL joking.. I do not run a NURSERY
> 
> 
> 
> ppppfffttt...that's what YOU think. :roll:
Click to expand...

I know  I'm being swallowed alive by hedgehogs lol[/quote:nbnl06yh]

that doesnt sound like such a bad thing


----------



## pooka dotted

The poop... THINK OF THE POOP... OH THE HORROR.. OH THE HUMANITY D: /Dramatic tone.


----------



## Quilled1

pooka dotted said:


> The poop... THINK OF THE POOP... OH THE HORROR.. OH THE HUMANITY D: /Dramatic tone.


Whenever I even think about getting another one (a fantasy, I know, given my current financial situation) that's the first thought that comes to mind.

_Yeah, I'd have room, could just make another C&C on top of Emma's and they could have playdates and that'd be so awes-oh wait...POOP..._


----------



## rivoli256

pooka....you sure you don't want some ADORABLE ELH-cross hedgie beh-behs? SQUEEEE! they'd be so cute. & if they are anything like her other wee ones, they'd totally take over the WORLD with the extra boost of beauty, mischief, & smarts Henry could contribute. just' sayin'... :twisted:

i promise i won't bring my 5 other boys. just the 1 would be more than enough this time.

he's very social & cute & a great traveler but be forewarned, he's my biter...posted about many times here. he will love all over you & then take a chomp...i think he's trying to take a piece for later. :roll: he also sleeps with me...or my bed when i am away, so heads-up to anyone bunking in! :shock: :lol: [for those of you who think this unsafe, he will climb into the bed anyway possible & takes no prisoners...he can let himself out of almost every cage but 1 type i have found...so, he has decided it's his preferred sleepy & nighttime nap spot...not me!]

can we go horseback riding???? or can i at least snuzzle some to pieces?

i think we should also do a beer tasting. mmm. beer. (Homer moment.)

& lots of silly things. i like silly. 3 girls & a hedgie...much better than 3 men & a baby. we could make billions! mwah-hahahahahahaaaaaaaa! podcast, vidcasts, t-shirts, hoodies, the works! & teeny tiny hedgie swag too. AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!
someone stop me. :ugeek:


----------



## pooka dotted

I think I would probably like to cross breed to an ELH, they would be darn cute. OH they are so cute, I have after bath time piccys  they're passed out.. I think they're so tired cause Fuzzie was up all night partying :roll: She's gotta learn to keep her music down.

























My favourite: baby: " SHHHH IM TRYNA SLEEP D< "








Conked out
















Tummy time 
















Snarf Jr, to the left


----------



## Bee

:shock: pooka they are adorable!! i dont know how you can handle so much cuteness all the time!!


----------



## PJM

I try really, really hard to not be jealous. But those are the cutest babies. So, so sweet.


----------



## haleylove

They're just too cute! Their masks are really adorable.


----------



## Quilled1

Well, of course they turn on the cute NOW. After all they put you through sheesh, you deserve cuteness and a beer.


----------



## schmelderz

What an overload of pictures! I could just explode from the cuteness! :lol: Thanks for sharing these! Goodluck with the imps, they're pooping machines at that stage. :lol:


----------



## pooka dotted

schmelderz said:


> What an overload of pictures! I could just explode from the cuteness! :lol: Thanks for sharing these! Goodluck with the imps, they're pooping machines at that stage. :lol:


Oh i know.. every morning it looks like a poop grenade went off in napoleons cage. She's litter trained now, it's just some of the babies aren't gettin it. I know one has cause I saw him walk over to it and use it then walk away and eat kibbles so thank god for that. but there's still poop everywhere. Including the food bowl :roll:


----------

